# Wearing Of Foreign Wings On CF's



## noneck (13 Dec 2004)

Has anyone heard of this? I have been in contact with the organizers and they state that the wings are official and are authorized for wear.

http://pathfinder.twilightsociety.com/basictraining.html

Here is the website for the training facility:
http://pct.absolutions.nl/content/opleidingen/militair.asp?PAG=PG1&LNG=EN

Would this be worthwhile training?

Noneck


----------



## JP (15 Dec 2004)

The course is good depending on the instructors and the group you go with. There are several organizations that run these courses. 
I did the course this year with the ABMP (www.abmp.ca or www.abmp.freeserve.co.uk)
The training is very basic. You are expected to be in shape, and not be a punter.
Some ground work and then 5 jumps. There is the chance that you won't be able to jump due to weather, so you should be prepared for that. Amsterdam isn't that far away! In fact, nothing is that far away. Everything is reachable by train. Nijmegen, Arnhem, France, Germany.
Current dress regulations do not allow you to wear foreign wings, unless you have the CDN course, and even then there are a lot of people that will be in your face about it.
Contact the ABMP rep in Scotland via the UK site above for information about Pathfinder. The two organizations have worked alongside eachother for a few years.
What do want to accomplish doing this training?


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (12 Dec 2006)

I am aware that this is a somewhat touchy issue for some people because they find it degrades what they worked for. That however is not what I am starting this thread for. 

Regardless I am interested in traveling to Holland this year to attend the parachutist course there. Now it was my understanding that you are NOT allowed to after completion of the course to wear the Dutch wings on your CF DEUs. However my section commander was in the Airborne Regiment and wears his CF wings his Pathfinder wings and a set of foreign wings on his right breast. I searched around the site but could not find the answers. If some one knows them or can point me to where I can look, thanks.



Rick


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 Dec 2006)

A-AD-265-000/AG-001
CANADIAN FORCES DRESS INSTRUCTIONS
2001-06-15

Page 3-3-4



> FOREIGN FLYING AND SPECIALIST SKILL BADGES
> 
> 14. Personnel who have been presented equivalent badges of allied countries as a result of qualifications obtained on a course prescribed by the CF, shall wear the applicable CF badge according to wear instructions in paragraphs 7. and 8. and Annex B.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (12 Dec 2006)

Neither of the first post links work for me, can anyone tell me if its me or the links?


----------



## George Wallace (12 Dec 2006)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Neither of the first post links work for me, can anyone tell me if its me or the links?



Sorry that post is two years old.  Perhaps Noneck has up to date links.


----------



## Sham (12 Dec 2006)

the second link worked, first did not.


----------



## Journeyman (12 Dec 2006)

"Prescribed by the CF" means simply that the wings are legitimate military parachute wings.

Badges, such as the Dutch Jump Wing are legit.

Badges from Civilian parachute clubs are not.

Badges from certain _Walter Mitty-esque_ organizations :  are not.

The Dutch basic para has been contracted (Alternate Service Delivery) to a civilian skydiving club. If a graduate is posted subsequently to a jump line serial, such as the Royal Netherlands' Marines or 11 Airmobile Brigade, the gaining unit will then teach real paratrooping skills, such as rigging & jumping weapons, ruck, etc. But it is a NATO-approved jump qualification (which may be a comment on NATO's decline). 

All those Dress Regs Mike posted can be distilled down to "you can wear them when you're serving in that foreign country and if you're officially hosting/working with military pers from that country" - - may not come up too often for an Ontario-based Reserve Pte.

Because their basic is now just a civie skydiving course - - "go out the door, turn left" - - that, as mentioned, anyone can simply buy the qualification, there are a LOT of posers out there now padding their ninja-sniper qualifications with _real_ jump wings. Having the wings may not get you the response you were hoping for.

I'm just sayin'......


----------



## Danjanou (12 Dec 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> "Prescribed by the CF" means simply that the wings are legitimate military parachute wings.
> 
> Badges, such as the Dutch Jump Wing are legit.
> 
> ...



Geez JM  you get anymore wings and assorted boy scout badges for your uniform you’ll have to get a cape issued to display them all.  >


----------



## Journeyman (12 Dec 2006)

That pic looks vaguely religious....so you _know_ it isn't me.   >


----------



## Danjanou (12 Dec 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> That pic looks vaguely religious....so you _know_ it isn't me.   >



Ooops you're right. This is more like it


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (12 Dec 2006)

Thanks for helping me out with this one guys, Yea I wouldn't so much be doing it to wear them on my DEUs but for the experience. Because my chances for getting onto a CF B Para course also are not to high as a Pte reservist from Ontario.


----------



## McFarlane (13 Dec 2006)

If you're just doing it for the experience, you can do a civvy jump course in Ontario.  There's even one in Grand Bend, not too far away from you.  Or you can leave 4RCR like I did and join the regs ;D


----------



## medaid (13 Dec 2006)

Um....is it me or does the photos from the class of 2002 have some canadian members in it? one's even seen wearing his cadpat helmet...um...is the wearin of your uniform permitted when you're on that course?!  ???


----------



## x-grunt (13 Dec 2006)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Thanks for helping me out with this one guys, Yea I wouldn't so much be doing it to wear them on my DEUs but for the experience. Because my chances for getting onto a CF B Para course also are not to high as a Pte reservist from Ontario.



If you aren't aware of it, there are several nations that allow military jumpers to take their courses or jump with them in some way. Except for the Dutch and the Polish, they want the person to already have a basic para qual. So you can use those courses to open the door to other opportunities. 

See here: http://www.airbornepage.com/ they set up military jump vacation tours.

I'll hazard a guess that nothing can really replicate the experience of a military jump course and you'll likely never get to wear the wings. But maybe this is as close as we can get without getting loaded on the CF para course.


----------



## geo (13 Dec 2006)

Would imagine that the CSOR & JTF2 will be tying up the Para courses for some time to come.


----------



## Journeyman (13 Dec 2006)

x-grunt's link to the airbornepage.com shows a pic of an unusual parachute badge with bat wings. The legend says it is from the "13th Inf. Regiment (Texas Volunteer Field Forces)." No joy with Google trying to find such a unit, so I suspect they may be similar to the "Walter Mitty-esque" organization I linked to in my original post. 

Danjanou, I don't know if those pics are from your personal collection, but you're starting to scare me


----------



## x-grunt (13 Dec 2006)

Whups. Completely missed that others had posts and links to similar orgs in my half-asleep skim through the thread.
Next time I'll drink my morning coffee before I go online.

Those Walter Mitty-esque groups of Journeyman's are just a little creepy.


----------



## Journeyman (13 Dec 2006)

x-grunt said:
			
		

> Those Walter Mitty-esque groups of Journeyman's are just a little creepy.



Hey! They're not _mine_!!  My "creepy goup" is currently NDHQ


----------



## Armymedic (13 Dec 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Would imagine that the CSOR & JTF2 will be tying up the Para courses for some time to come.



Why do you say that?


----------



## Haggis (13 Dec 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> My "creepy group" is currently NDHQ



*HEY!!*

I resemble that remark!


----------



## medaid (13 Dec 2006)

I've heard it from the rumor mill before that if you were basic parachute qualified from the States, you can apply to do a few (3?) jumps with a Canadian unit and you're good to go on your Canadian Jump wings. True?

If that's true, isnt there some way to do a round about way? ie. Dutch Para, US Para then hitch up with the QYRang when they do their jumps and voila! Canaidan Jump Wings! Maybe I'm OVER simplifying...but would that possibly work?


----------



## Danjanou (13 Dec 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Danjanou, I don't know if those pics are from your personal collection, but you're starting to scare me



Just starting to?  I have to try harder >


----------



## Haggis (13 Dec 2006)

MedTech said:
			
		

> I've heard it from the rumor mill before that if you were basic parachute qualified from the States, you can apply to do a few (3?) jumps with a Canadian unit and you're good to go on your Canadian Jump wings. True?
> 
> If that's true, isnt there some way to do a round about way? ie. Dutch Para, US Para then hitch up with the QYRang when they do their jumps and voila! Canaidan Jump Wings! Maybe I'm OVER simplifying...but would that possibly work?



The only ways that I know of for a CF member to *earn* Canadian jump wings are:

a. take basic para;
b. remuster to SAR tech;
c. join the Skyhawks.


----------



## medaid (13 Dec 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> c. join the Skyhawks.




and they currently accept ppl with Civi jump quals dont they?


----------



## geo (13 Dec 2006)

St. Micheal's Medical Team said:
			
		

> Why do you say that?


It goes without saying that with the raising of the CSOR and the expansion of JTF2,  positions on current basic para courses will be filled up by them prior to opening any serials that will be offered to individuals who do not have an immediate need to qualify.  Also our Herc fleet is seeing extensive use going in & out of Afhanistan... the fleet is clocking up an awful lot of hours delivering the goods - hard to believe they will be offering para courses to any but those who really need the qualification "right this very instant"


----------



## Armymedic (13 Dec 2006)

I agree with your line of thought, but:
-everyone in CSOR who needs to be para qualifed probably is by now and,
-Is not the school using CASA aircraft as thier platform for all para courses now?


----------



## Haggis (13 Dec 2006)

MedTech said:
			
		

> and they currently accept ppl with Civi jump quals dont they?



Yes, but, according to their web site: (http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/3_3_1_1_6.asp)

"Augmentation to the team is required annually and is open to all CF members who meet the following minimum criteria:

-*Qualified Basic Parachutist (NCO - AHMD, Officer - AEIM*);
-Qualified QL4 or Second Lieutenant in any trade or classification;
-Qualified Military Freefall Parachutist or hold an "A" certificate issued by the Canadian Sport Parachuting Association with a minimum of 50 freefall jumps; and,
-Be recommended by their unit Commanding Officer. 

Members who apply must be prepared to pass the Para physical fitness test upon their arrival at the Canadian Parachute Centre."


----------



## Journeyman (13 Dec 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> The only ways that I know of for a CF member to *earn* Canadian jump wings are:
> 
> a. take basic para;
> b. remuster to SAR tech;
> c. join the Skyhawks.



SAR Techs don't get the standard Canadian army jump wings...so "b" isn't going to help buddy's scheme to somehow get Canadian jump wings.

I'm kind of curious how doing the Dutch (skydive-lite) course will somehow get him loaded on a US serial, so that he can subsequently do famil jumps with the Canadians, and get the wing  ???


----------



## geo (13 Dec 2006)

St. Micheal's Medical Team said:
			
		

> I agree with your line of thought, but:
> -everyone in CSOR who needs to be para qualifed probably is by now and,
> -Is not the school using CASA aircraft as thier platform for all para courses now?



CSOR is a unit that is still filling out.  Still lots of positions being filled.
CASA planes - wouldn't know......


----------



## Journeyman (13 Dec 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> CASA planes - wouldn't know......



CPC has been chartering a CASA 212 for many (most?) of their recent serials. Interesting trivia is that it's not certified for para ops in Canada, so there's a Loggie Capt in the Directorate of Army Training that has to ask Transport Canada for a waiver each time it's used.


----------



## medaid (13 Dec 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> SAR Techs don't get the standard Canadian army jump wings...so "b" isn't going to help buddy's scheme to somehow get Canadian jump wings.
> 
> I'm kind of curious how doing the Dutch (skydive-lite) course will somehow get him loaded on a US serial, so that he can subsequently do famil jumps with the Canadians, and get the wing  ???




no no I was just theorizing, maybe the US military allows someone with an allied jump course to jump with them i.e. the Netherlands Brevet B, hence earning their wing, and ergo able to apply for a Canadian Jump Wing with some jumps. 

Ya I know the SAR Techs dont get jump wings,  the PARACHUTE is incorporated into their wing already isnt it?   I also talked to a SAR Tech and their chutes arent the airborne domed ones, and are the square chutes maybe that's why dont get it too?


----------



## George Wallace (13 Dec 2006)

You're starting to loose it.


----------



## Haggis (13 Dec 2006)

MedTech said:
			
		

> no no I was just theorizing, maybe the US military allows someone with an allied jump course to jump with them i.e. the Netherlands Brevet B, hence earning their wing, and ergo able to apply for a Canadian Jump Wing with some jumps.



Instead of trying to find an easy way to "acquire" CF jump wings (as opposed to "earning" them), why not just get fit, take Basic Para and wear 'em with well earened pride?



> Ya I know the SAR Techs dont get jump wings,  the PARACHUTE is incorporated into their wing already isnt it?   I also talked to a SAR Tech and their chutes arent the airborne domed ones, and are the square chutes maybe that's why dont get it too?



And I agree with George Wallace.


----------



## medaid (13 Dec 2006)

No. I don't want the easy way. If I could get on a Para course I would jump at the opportunity. 


Ya I probably am losing it GW & Haggis...*sigh* oh well time to hit the books again.


----------



## Haggis (13 Dec 2006)

MedTech said:
			
		

> If I could get on a Para course I would jump at the opportunity.



 :rofl: That's punny!


----------



## medaid (13 Dec 2006)

Oh my...lol no pun intended...although it was quite funny eh?


wait...did you mean funny? or punny? as in *in Arnold's voice* YOU PUNNY MAN!


----------



## spantickle (16 Dec 2006)

During my posting in West Germany 1984-88 I completed a French Commando Training Course in Kiel, I also completed French Army Basic Para Course which was run after the Commando training. I am not qualified CDN Para. I was authorised to wear both French Wings and French Commando Badge #7 on the CF's while serving overseas. Once I returned to Canada I was to bring down the foreign badge and wings due to CF Policy. I have been serving in the CF 26 years now and follow the same policy. I see it this way If you are qualified whether the badges or wings are seen or not. You know you are qualified and been there. I got the logs to prove it. Thats' life


----------



## geo (16 Dec 2006)

(they also make dandy wall decorations when mounted in a frame)


----------



## Kunu (16 Dec 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> CPC has been chartering a CASA 212 for many (most?) of their recent serials. Interesting trivia is that it's not certified for para ops in Canada, so there's a Loggie Capt in the Directorate of Army Training that has to ask Transport Canada for a waiver each time it's used.



Not to totally hijack this thread, but is this waiver required only because it's a chartered civvy aircraft?  I'd thought that DND was generally allowed to do things it's own way WRT to aviation.  By this I mean we're not regulated by Transport Canada per se, although the two departments work hand in hand in areas where concerns overlap.


----------



## Journeyman (16 Dec 2006)

Response by PM to keep thread on topic


----------



## slayer/raptor (22 Jan 2017)

Anyone notice the CDS wearing US and another country's (not sure which) jumps wings yesterday at the CF appreciation nhl game in Toronto yesterday?


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Jan 2017)

Looked like US jump wings. Dude has enough bling, he doesn't need to wear more in contravention to the dress regs (The presence of a US officer doesn't make it a US military event or "working" with the US).


----------



## RedcapCrusader (22 Jan 2017)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Looked like US jump wings. Dude has enough bling, he doesn't need to wear more in contravention to the dress regs (The presence of a US officer doesn't make it a US military event or "working" with the US).



It's the CDS... I highly doubt anyone is going to correct the CDS, and to be honest I really don't care if he's wearing US Jump Wings. If it makes him feel better about being the CDS, all the power to him, I think there's bigger fish to fry in this day and age.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (22 Jan 2017)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> It's the CDS... I highly doubt anyone is going to correct the CDS, and to be honest I really don't care if he's wearing US Jump Wings. If it makes him feel better about being the CDS, all the power to him, I think there's bigger fish to fry in this day and age.



Someone should have pointed it out to him, perhaps the CFCWO or his EA/ADC?  Funny how a popular CDS gets a bye; if it wasn't JV there would be howls of protest methinks.  There's the whole lead by example thing.  But as pointed out in the budget thread the fastest way the CAF can spend money is more bling so I guess he is leading by example.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Jan 2017)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> It's the CDS... I highly doubt anyone is going to correct the CDS, and to be honest I really don't care if he's wearing US Jump Wings. If it makes him feel better about being the CDS, all the power to him, I think there's bigger fish to fry in this day and age.


We have rules for a reason, the entire CAF is built on rules. If we give the CDS a pass foe this what does that say when we hammer a MCpl for doing it? As for bigger fish to fry, it takes 0 effort and a 10 second conversation to sort out someone's dress.


----------



## daftandbarmy (22 Jan 2017)

slayer/raptor said:
			
		

> Anyone notice the CDS wearing US and another country's (not sure which) jumps wings yesterday at the CF appreciation nhl game in Toronto yesterday?



We should all be wearing US jump wings. It's D + 2 already and they're going to need all the 'invaders' they can get in about a month


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Jan 2017)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> It's the CDS... I highly doubt anyone is going to correct the CDS, and to be honest I really don't care if he's wearing US Jump Wings. If it makes him feel better about being the CDS, all the power to him, I think there's bigger fish to fry in this day and age.



Would you care if all of your subordinates who had US jump wings suddenly started wearing them?

Leadership is from the top down, no?  From http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-queens-regulations-orders-vol-01/toc-04.page

4.02 - GENERAL RESPONSIBILITIES OF OFFICERS

(1) An officer shall:
a.become acquainted with, observe and enforce:
i.the National Defence Act,
ii.the Security of Information Act,
iii.QR&O, and
iv.all other regulations, rules, orders and instructions that pertain to the performance of the officer's duties;

That would include CF dress regulations.  It sets the "we are GOFO/Snr Officer/Jnr Officers/CWOs/MWOs/WOs/Sgts, we can bend the rules that we are actually supposed to enforce" precedent.  If its not a big deal for our most senior ranks to do it, it should be even LESS of a deal if our OCdts, 2Lts, Cpls and Pte's do it.

But the last few years have shown us its not about leadership sometimes, its about getting the new bling.  Example, the "new" Wings for RCAF personnel that are approved but not produced in mass and distributed yet, but our senior leaders and a select few are sporting the new bling so they have their LCF goin' on while the people at the op level wait.  The Wings themselves aren't much of a big deal (the less I am in DEU and more I am in a flight suit, the happier I am...), the message of "the troops DON'T come first" is a big deal (to me).


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (23 Jan 2017)

But we always knew that our very senior leadership has bling envy. 

I think it started with the RCN getting it's elliot's eye back. That meant that the admirals started wearing the wide band plus stripes on their sleeves of their DEU tunics. Now, they retained the shoulder boards with maple leaves but only for uniforms without sleeve stripes. So it was one or the other for the RCN (as had always been the case in past uniforms).

But all that gold on the sleeves of DEU tunics wouldn't do with the RCAF, who just had to re-establish bling superiority. So they came up with this clever plan (as can be seen in the picture above): With the re-introduction of blue/grey "Air Force" colours stripes, they adopted the "old" RCAF practice of broad band plus stripes on the DEU sleeves, but for added bling kept the wearing of shoulder boards with maple leaves at the same time.

The poor Army was left in a lurch! Imagine, the newly re-introduced "British" style pips and crowns meant that, other than the red general's gorgets, their bling was actually very subdued. That just wouldn't do: So just for general officers, they re-introduced the old gold broad band and shoulder maple leaves, but kept the gorgets.

At least, the Army didn't go bat crazy like the RCAF, except for the CDS who decided that somehow his maple leaves should be twice as big as every one else's and made of silver.  

 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Jan 2017)

I guess I'm weird.  I'd prefer to have a decent flashlight I didn't have to buy myself, or flying gloves that don't fall apart when I use them for...flying.  Nice driving gloves, but changing setting on a belly load and they're toast after the first 10 buoys usually.  I received some helpful new DEU slip-ons this year though!   :blotto:


----------



## Journeyman (23 Jan 2017)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> But we always knew that our very senior leadership has bling envy.


Oh, there's still a ways to go...    








> ... except for the CDS who decided that somehow his maple leaves should be twice as big as every one else's and made of silver.


          ???


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Jan 2017)




----------



## hambley92 (23 Jan 2017)

Maple leaves and new insignia at the same time? And all those jump wings....?






Edit: I just dug into the regs for ranks and apparently that changed last year (don't know how I missed it), but I guess that is how General ranks are now...

Also - looks like the third set of wings are German.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Jan 2017)

LogOLife said:
			
		

> Edit: I just dug into the regs for ranks and apparently that changed last year (don't know how I missed it), but I guess that is how General ranks are now...



http://news.gc.ca/web/article-en.do?nid=1045579

and the Forage Cap *stuff*...

http://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/news-publications/national-news-details-no-menu.page?doc=maple-leaf-is-back-in-new-army-dress/iv9j06gw

Forage caps – with their distinctive stiff brims – were replaced by the beret in the CA decades ago. CWO Guimond said their re-introduction is a nod to CA heritage that will also bring the CA more in line with many of its allies.

“The forage cap suggests authority, seniority,” he said. “It means a lot. And when we look at many other countries, the general officers are wearing their forage caps with their element uniforms.”
-------------------------------------------------
I guess the Army Sgt-Maj doesn't remember getting issued his forage cap on Thursday of Week 1 in Cornwallis like I did.  I had no idea I had authority and seniority vested in me that day in Supply!

Fact is, the all 3 elements are guilty of the bling-BS the past few years; Army, Navy AND Air Force.  Caps, curls and Aircrew Wings are high priority issues in the CAF today.   :nod:


----------



## Journeyman (23 Jan 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> [CDS pics]


Seen.  Obviously, I've been looking at old pictures.

Thanks


----------



## hambley92 (23 Jan 2017)

I'm still confused by the wings as this is what is stated in the Dress Regs:

_FOREIGN FLYING AND SPECIALIST SKILL BADGES
12. Personnel who have been presented foreign Flying and Specialist Skill badges
from allied countries as a result of qualifications obtained on a course prescribed
by the CAF, shall wear the applicable CAF badge in accordance with wear
instructions above.

13. Where an equivalent CAF badge has not been designed or approved for wear,
the foreign badge presented for the prescribed qualification shall be worn like a
CAF badge in accordance with wear instructions above. If wearing both a CAF
badge and a foreign badge, the CAF badge shall take precedence.

14. The following prescribed foreign qualification badges are authorized for wear on
the CAF uniform:

a. United States Army Ranger Badge (a cloth sleeve badge);
b. United States Army Special Forces Badge (a cloth sleeve badge);
c. United States Sapper Badge (a cloth sleeve badge);
d. United States Army Ranger Badge (metal pocket badge);
e. United States Army Special Forces Badge (metal pocket badge);
f. United States Air Assault Badge (a metal pocket badge);
g. Colombian Lancero Badge (a metal pocket badge); and
h. Brazilian Jungle Warfare Badge (a metal pocket badge).

*15. Personnel who have been presented equivalent badges of allied countries as a
result of qualifications obtained on a course prescribed by the CAF, and those
who have been presented honorary qualification badges while attached to, or
serving with the armed forces of an allied country, may wear the appropriate
metal or cloth badge, on the right breast of the service dress and mess dress
jacket only while on duty in the specific allied country, when subsequently
working with the armed forces of the country or when attending a formal function
sponsored by the country concerned*._


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Jan 2017)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Seen.  Obviously, I've been looking at old pictures.
> 
> Thanks



IMO, even the 'new' rank the CDS has on now isn't really that different from that of previous CDS's...

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-org-structure/former-cds.page


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Jan 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I guess I'm weird.  I'd prefer to have a decent flashlight I didn't have to buy myself, or flying gloves that don't fall apart when I use them for...flying.  Nice driving gloves, but changing setting on a belly load and they're toast after the first 10 buoys usually.  I received some helpful new DEU slip-ons this year though!   :blotto:



Is it too much to ask to get kit that doesn't fall apart especially in an office setting i.e. the new temperate combat sneakers boots...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Jan 2017)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Is it too much to ask to get kit that doesn't fall apart especially in an office setting i.e. the new temperate combat sneakers boots...



Yes?   >


----------



## dimsum (23 Jan 2017)

LogOLife said:
			
		

> I'm still confused by the wings as this is what is stated in the Dress Regs:
> 
> _FOREIGN FLYING AND SPECIALIST SKILL BADGES
> *15. Personnel who have been presented equivalent badges of allied countries as a
> ...



Basically, if that picture was taken in Germany, he would be authorized to wear German jump wings.


----------



## hambley92 (23 Jan 2017)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Basically, if that picture was taken in Germany, he would be authorized to wear German jump wings.



Right. It was taken last week at the NATO Chiefs meeting in Brussels. There are pictures of CDS wearing same insignia this weekend in Toronto too.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (23 Jan 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> http://news.gc.ca/web/article-en.do?nid=1045579
> 
> and the Forage Cap *stuff*...
> 
> ...



The forage cap suggesting authority is one of the few points I actually agree with. I was on parade a year ago as the Navy guy in a Army unit with the forage cap. The civilians organizing the parade would come up to me to ask what was going on instead of going to the officers as they thought I was in charge. The point being that is how civilians in particular view it, and it is one of the few visible changes civilians will notice (as change in ranks and such tend to get ignored as they don't know what the difference in ranks were to begin with).


----------



## Rifleman62 (23 Jan 2017)

With all the bling and a forge cap don't stand near the entrance of a ritzy hotel.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Jan 2017)

Eaglelord17 said:
			
		

> The forage cap suggesting authority is one of the few points I actually agree with. I was on parade a year ago as the Navy guy in a Army unit with the forage cap. The civilians organizing the parade would come up to me to ask what was going on instead of going to the officers as they thought I was in charge. The point being that is how civilians in particular view it, and it is one of the few visible changes civilians will notice (as change in ranks and such tend to get ignored as they don't know what the difference in ranks were to begin with).



I don't think we should be deciding dress regulations off the perceptions of civilians though.  But, hey, as long as I can keep my head wallet for parades and stuff, I'm cool with the whole forage cap deal.   :nod:


----------



## Eaglelord17 (23 Jan 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I don't think we should be deciding dress regulations off the perceptions of civilians though.  But, hey, as long as I can keep my head wallet for parades and stuff, I'm cool with the whole forage cap deal.   :nod:



Not saying we should either, but to them it does suggest authority, which makes sense as you look at most militaries most (pretty much all?) use forage caps for there higher ranks. Personally I just want the kit required to do what I need to do, which currently we lack. It almost makes you wish they could ban dress uniforms until we have the actual equipment required to do our jobs, i.e. blow things up, kill people, and the stuff needed to support the equipment and people doing those two actions.


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Jan 2017)

Eaglelord17 said:
			
		

> Not saying we should either, but to them it does suggest authority, which makes sense as you look at most militaries most (pretty much all?) use forage caps for there higher ranks. Personally I just want the kit required to do what I need to do, which currently we lack. It almost makes you wish they could ban dress uniforms until we have the actual equipment required to do our jobs, i.e. blow things up, _*kill people*_, and the stuff needed to support the equipment and people doing those two actions.



I trust that by 'kill people' you mean 'the enemy'? 

One never knows these days, especially if one is flying a Sea King or something like that


----------



## RedcapCrusader (23 Jan 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Would you care if all of your subordinates who had US jump wings suddenly started wearing them?
> 
> Leadership is from the top down, no?  From http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-queens-regulations-orders-vol-01/toc-04.page
> 
> ...



I'm well aware of the regulations, I just think that at this stage of Vance's career he's more a politician than anything else and only has a few years left in service I'm sure.

With the dismal state the CAF is in, I don't think this is the big ticket issue we should be focused on. I know for a lot of you old school mbrs it'll be hard to see that point of view.

Also, it's not like the CAF is out any money by having JV prance around in US Jump Wings, so while I get the budget discussion, it's irrelevant.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (23 Jan 2017)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> I'm well aware of the regulations, I just think that at this stage of Vance's career he's more a politician than anything else and only has a few years left in service I'm sure.



So Mr. MP, how much time left before CRA does a CAF member have to have before the regulations no longer apply to them?

And that attitude is why MPs should look after traffic route marking and POWs.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (23 Jan 2017)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> So Mr. MP, how much time left before CRA does a CAF member have to have before the regulations no longer apply to them?
> 
> And that attitude is why MPs should look after traffic route marking and POWs.



Apples to Oranges, you're comparing a 25¢ pin on a suit jacket to CSD Offences.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Jan 2017)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> Apples to Oranges, you're comparing a 25¢ pin on a suit jacket to CSD Offences.


But by wearing that pin, the member could be committing an offense. You can't just piss off rules because that person might pull pin or is too high of a rank.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (23 Jan 2017)

Edit: Disregard, I'm having a rough day and this wasn't necessary.


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Jan 2017)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> But by wearing that pin, the member could be committing an offense. You can't just piss off rules because that person might pull pin or is too high of a rank.



OK, I have to come clean now. 

I never, ever wore the 1812 pin. Wasn't even issued it but I know that's no excuse.

Wait, there's someone hammering on my door....  ???


----------



## dimsum (24 Jan 2017)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> OK, I have to come clean now.
> 
> I never, ever wore the 1812 pin. Wasn't even issued it but I know that's no excuse.
> 
> Wait, there's someone hammering on my door....  ???



Me neither.  It must have been lost in transit for 3+ years in the Pacific.  Someone in Australia probably has it now.


----------



## my72jeep (24 Jan 2017)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Me neither.  It must have been lost in transit for 3+ years in the Pacific.  Someone in Australia probably has it now.


War of 1812 pin hell l'm still waiting for my year of the veteran pin to be issued.


----------

